# Proper Fur suits



## kittyknight (Dec 27, 2012)

OK so being new to the culture you will have to forgive my ignorance on the matter but..
I want to go beyond just liking anthro art. I want to dress up. 
But I don't know what makes a "proper fur suit"
To be blunt I am poor; with student loans, bills ect- I can't afford to pay $400+ on a suit. and I lack the skill to make one. 
But I feel the simply waring cat ears on a head band is inadequate, and border line insulting to the culture that embodies braking free of the norms and restrictions of reality. 
I thought about doing a combination of makeup, wig, and some odds and ends, but I thought I would reach out to the community for ideas and opinions.
Again, I am still very new and not even fully out of the closet on the matter. 
So please don't judge me to harshly


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to dress up too. Too expensive. 

As far as I am aware 400 dollars is enough for a horribly cheap costume or a modest partial costume? 
Aslo ears and a tail aren't 'insulting' they're pretty nifty and cool, well I think that.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

kittyknight said:


> To be blunt I am poor; with student loans, bills ect- I can't afford to pay $400+ on a suit. and I lack the skill to make one.



Well...

[yt]2GqNstUJ3uY[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

kittyknight said:


> But I feel the simply waring cat ears on a head band is inadequate, and border line insulting to* the culture that embodies braking free of the norms and restrictions of reality.*


Not sure where you get this idea. We're just a group that likes anthropomorphic animals.

Anyway what you're thinking of doing sounds fine by me. You won't be insulting anyone by just wearing ears or a tail. Just do what you can do and be happy with it. In other words spending big time and money on a suit isn't necessary for fursuiting.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 27, 2012)

You could always whore yourself and save up for a real snazzy animal suit.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You could always whore yourself and save up for a real snazzy animal suit.



I had a friend who was a prostitute. Not always sex; people payed him for all kinds of weird shit like dressing up in different pairs of underwear. He got a few hundred bucks for that. Seriously, there's a lot of money in that field :V


----------



## Conker (Dec 27, 2012)

A proper fursuit has holes in strategically placed spots.


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 27, 2012)

OP, don't mind the last 3 posters, they are being hilarious trolls... something you can do is make most of the suit by practicing sewing like I did, then for the harder parts that you probubly will not be able to do, just buy them... This website should help you out quite a bit. http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp (This is her youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MatricesOddity )


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Conker said:


> A proper fursuit has holes in strategically placed spots.



Like in front of your eyes and nose.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

kittyknight said:


> I can't afford to pay $400+ on a suit. and I lack the skill to make one.


In the eternal words of Sir Charles Barkley:
"If you can't slam with the best then jam with the rest."

A baller can b-ball even if he aint got a proper jersey.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyways you can just slowly save up. Really if you saved maybe $30 dollars a week eventually you'll be able to save up for a partial. 

Saving up is always the best choice. That way if in the future you don't really want one anymore at least you have a ton of money for other things.


----------



## kittyknight (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks to all of you who posted. even the trolling posts were funny  
All good ideas and insightful tips


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I had a friend who was a prostitute. Not always sex; people payed him for all kinds of weird shit like dressing up in different pairs of underwear. He got a few hundred bucks for that. Seriously, there's a lot of money in that field :V



I'd love to read more about this.


----------

